# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  حنين..... عايدة العشرى

## سمـاء

من منا لم يذق مرارة الغربة مع كلماتها؟؟؟

من منا لم يذب حنينا للوطن بين حروفها؟؟؟

من منا لم يجد النيل بانسيابه وعطائه بين قصائدها؟؟؟

إنها بنت النيل... عايدة العشرى...

ولأننا نحبها.. ولأنها تحبنا... فقد أهدتنا أغلى وأحلى مشاعرها...


حنين





إنه باكورة انتاجها.. وديوانها الأول... 






لن أستطيع أن أكتب المزيد عن الشاعرة الرائعة عايدة العشرى

لكنى سأترككم مع ما كتب شاعرنا الرائع محمد سعيد فى مقدمة الديوان:



التقديم
بقلم الشاعر / محمد سعيد
ويبقى الشعر نبض وروح الباحثين والمتأملين وواحةً للعارفين بتفاصيل تُرى بالحِس وتُقرأ بالقلب ويعشق ملامحها الوجدان , وستظل أرضنا الطيبة قادرة على إنجاب العديد والعديد من المواهب القادرة على فهم مكنونات هذا الفن . وإعارة الأبجديات نبضاً حقيقياً من شرايين الوعى الحسى القادرة على استشعار الواقع المحيط . وترجمة همومه وآلامه وطموحاته فى إطار بديع من الرؤية الواضحة والصور الجمالية ( المجاز ) 
والقالب الموسيقى ( العروض ) وتقدم لنا سلسلة لا تنتهى من التجارب الإبداعية التى أراها فى الغالب تأريخاً للواقع الإنسانى .. بالصوت والصورة
ويسعدنى أن أقدم لك عزيزى القارىء واحدة ممن حباهن الله بشفافية الرؤى وبراعة التصوير ورقة التعابير الشاعرة / عايدة العشرى وباكورة إصداراتها .. حــنيــن 
ولا عجب من هذا الاسم فقد عاشت فى حنين دائم للوطن والأهل وللمآذن والجداول وحتى لطبق الفول ! كما أشارت فى أحد أعمالها بالديوان فهى من صاحبها صوت الكروان : " الملك لك لك لك يا صاحب الملك "... من القاهرة إلى أسفار عديدة نظر لظروف عمل زوجها .حاملة معها هويتها المسلمة وروحها المصرية وكيانها الشاعر , وعند قراءتنا لقصائد الديوان نلمح تنوع النصوص ما بين الهم العام والخاص برغم عبء الغربة الكؤود الذى قد يولد معاناة ذاتية قاسية إلى حد كبير إلا أنها فى ذات الوقت تحمل بين أضلاعها هموم وقضايا أمتها ووطنها وتتعايش بروحها مع أوجاع البسطاء وتتناول بطريقتها الخاصه ( المصرية جدا ) شتى قضايا الساعة ولم تنس أن تقدم لنا يوميات مشرقة لامرأة مسلمه وأهزوجة عشق للحبيب محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام .
ومع أصوات صفير القطارات وأزيز الطيارات تعتق الحنين بمحبرتها وأفرز لنا هذا النزف الأدبى المُعبر الذى حوى العديد والعديد من اللقطات الحية برؤى وأفكارمتعددة وبحرف عذب رقيق وبخطاب شعرى جلى 
كل امنياتى الطيبة لصاحبة هذا الإصدار الرائع .. حنين 
الشاعرة / عايدة العشرى بالتوفيق والنجاح 
ولك عزيزى القارىء دائما 
محبة بلا حدود 
محمد سعيد


ومن هنا اتقدم للرائعة عايدة العشرى بخالص التهنئة لمولودها الجديد حنين... 

وفى انتظاره بالمكتبات

----------


## صفحات العمر

تهنئة من القلب للزميلة العزيزة والاخت الغالية / عايدة العشرى 
على باكورة إصداراتها : 
حــــنين 
مع اجمل الامنيات بأن يكون فاتحة خير على حرفها العذب الرقيق
وعقبال كل مبدعى القاعة الأعزاء 
وكل الشكر للرائعه سماء 
على باقات وردوها التى نثرتها هنا حبا وفرحا
جمعنا الله على الخير وبالخير 
ودمتم نعم الصحبه

----------


## عايده العشرى

الشاعره الرقيقه والاخت العزيزه سماء
ايه الجمال ده
اشكرك جزيل شكرى على حفاوة تقديمك لكلماتى ودفء تهنئتك وجمال مشاعرك وإن شاء الله نبارك لك قريبا على ديوانك الذى حتما سيكون جميلا مثلك ومثل مدونتك
 :Love:

----------


## عايده العشرى

> تهنئة من القلب للزميلة العزيزة والاخت الغالية / عايدة العشرى 
> على باكورة إصداراتها : 
> حــــنين 
> مع اجمل الامنيات بأن يكون فاتحة خير على حرفها العذب الرقيق
> وعقبال كل مبدعى القاعة الأعزاء 
> وكل الشكر للرائعه سماء 
> على باقات وردوها التى نثرتها هنا حبا وفرحا
> جمعنا الله على الخير وبالخير 
> 
> ودمتم نعم الصحبه


الاخ العزيز والزميل المخلص محمد سعيد
الف شكر على تهنئتك الجميله وعميق امتنانى لتقديمك الرائع لكلماتى  :f2: 
فلولا تشجيعك ومساعدتك القيمه ماكنت لاقدم على هذه الخطوه الهامه فى حياة اى كاتب ( إصداره الاول) :f2: 
وعقبال كل الاخوه والاخوات 
والحمد لله ان هدانى ووفقنى فى اختيار صحبه وفيه مخلصه 
دمتم لى

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخت الفاضله سماء*

*شكراً لك على تلك المبادره الطيبه التي أتاحت لي الفرصه*
*لكي أتقدم بخالص التهنئه للأخت الفاضله* 
*عايده العشري* 
*على باكورة إصداراتها* 
*وأمنيات صادقه بالتوفيق الدائم بإذن الله*
*ألف ألف مبروك*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عايده العشرى

> *الأخت الفاضله سماء*
> 
> *شكراً لك على تلك المبادره الطيبه التي أتاحت لي الفرصه*
> *لكي أتقدم بخالص التهنئه للأخت الفاضله* 
> *عايده العشري* 
> *على باكورة إصداراتها* 
> *وأمنيات صادقه بالتوفيق الدائم بإذن الله*
> *ألف ألف مبروك* 
> 
> *عصام علم الدين*


الاخ الكريم عصام علم الدين
الف شكر على تهنئتك الجميله وامنياتى بالنجاح للجميع
ولا يفوتنى ان اشكر الاخت الرقيقه سماء على مبادرتها الجميله
الف شكر

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

يامين بيشوفنا .. ومين سامع
ومين استنى شهور وسنين

 بسهم الغربة بات دامع
وكان ليله تملّي حزين

وجالوا الوقت والدافع
يداوي جراحه مع الراجعين

كلام م القلب أهو طالع
ماليه الشوق .. وكله حنين


مرحباً بكلماتك أختنا العزيزة .. عايدة العشري
وما انتظرناه طويلاً من أعذب الكلمات

تمنياتي بالتوفيق في باكورة أعمالك

خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## سمـاء

صفحات العمر

بل الشكر لكل من يمتعنا بكلماته المضمومة فى ديوان مطبوع

لنستمتع بها حتى لو كان..... السيرفر مشغول............

خالص تقديرى

----------


## سمـاء

الغالية صاحبة الفرح.. عايدة...

ألف مبروك... من القلب للقلب....

وفى انتظار أن نلمس الحنين ونحس حرارته....

عندما تفيض المكتبات بالحنين..............

----------


## سمـاء

المبدع عصام علم الدين..

تهنئة من شاعر الدانوب إلى بنت النيل...

تفيض عذوبة وفرحة صادقة...

أدام الله بيننا المودة... 

خالص تقديرى

----------


## سمـاء

شاعر الرومانسية..

تهنئة عذبة لشاعرة رقيقة..

مع الدعاء ان نهنئك قريبا بالديوان أو المطعم... أيهما أسبق...

خالص تقديرى

----------


## سمـاء

عايدة العزيزة..

الشكر دائم لكلماتك التى أحبها جدا... 

وقصيدة من أحلى الرومانسيات تفيض رقة فى بيتى... وباستناك

خالص شكرى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

شكر وتقدير وأعتزاز لمنتدى أبناء مصر 
وللجميل قلبا وقالبا / أحمد صلاح  ( إبن البلد )

بالفعل ليس هناك ما هو أجمل وأحب الى المرء 
من أن يحتفى به فى بيته بين إخوته وأخواته ليشاركوه الفرحه 
ويحفزوه على الأستمراريه والنجاح
ومنتدى أبناء مصر بالنسبالى مش مجرد منتدى 
من بين ألاف المنتديات على الشبكة 
لكنه فى قلبى كيان وروح وإسم على مسمى 
لا ولن ارتضى عنه بديلا
أكرر تهنئتى لبنت النيل الشاعرة / عايدة العشرى 
على إصداراها المتميز 
حنين 
متمنيا لها كل النجاح والرقى 
ولمنتدى ابناء مصر 
محبه بلا حدود :hey:

----------


## عايده العشرى

> يامين بيشوفنا .. ومين سامع
> ومين استنى شهور وسنين
> 
> بسهم الغربة بات دامع
> وكان ليله تملّي حزين
> 
> وجالوا الوقت والدافع
> يداوي جراحه مع الراجعين
> 
> ...


الاخ العزيز شاعر الرومانسيه
الف شكر على تهنئتك الرقيقه وتواصلك الجميل مع خبر اعلان ديوانى الاول
عقبال مانرى إصداراتك ونهنئك عليها
دمتم لى خير صحبه

----------


## عايده العشرى

> شكر وتقدير وأعتزاز لمنتدى أبناء مصر 
> 
> وللجميل قلبا وقالبا / أحمد صلاح ( إبن البلد ) 
> بالفعل ليس هناك ما هو أجمل وأحب الى المرء 
> من أن يحتفى به فى بيته بين إخوته وأخواته ليشاركوه الفرحه 
> ويحفزوه على الأستمراريه والنجاح
> ومنتدى أبناء مصر بالنسبالى مش مجرد منتدى 
> من بين ألاف المنتديات على الشبكة 
> لكنه فى قلبى كيان وروح وإسم على مسمى 
> ...


بالفعل اخى العزيز صفحات العمر
لا استطيع وصف سعادتى بهذه الحفاوه والترحيب بباكورة انتاجى
كم هو جميل هذا الدفء الاسرى والمشاعر الراقيه المنزهه عن اى غرض إلا الزماله والاخوه الجميله
اخى العزيز احمد صلاح (إبن البلد بحق) تعجز عن شكرك كلماتى
اخى العزيز محمد سعيد مدينه لك بكل هذه السعاده
اختى الجميله سماء تقاسمك الفرحه تزيدها 
جميع الاخوه والاخوات الف شكر وعقبال عندكم

----------


## سمـاء

عايدة العزيزة..

ياترى.. ممكن نلاقى حنين فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عاوزين نلحق قبل ما تخلص الطبعة الأولى...

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
عايدة العشرى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ارق التهانى بصدور ديوانك الرقيق  حنيين 

وعقبال الديوان الالف 

وكما عهدنا حروفك الجميله على صفحات المنتدى 

فدائما وفى كل مكان ستكون كلماتك وحروفك دليل للرقى والابداع 

بالتوفيق دائما 



اختى العزيزة 
سماء 

اشكرك على موضوعك الرقيق 

وعلى مبادرتك الكريمة التى اتاحت لنا فرصة لكى نهنىء اختنا عايده  

دمتى بخير دائما 



اخى العزيز
محمد سعيد 

ربنا يبارك لك فى موهبتك الجميله 

وعلى المقدمة الرقيقه التى عرفتنا بهذه الديوان الجميل للشاعرة الرقيقه 

وفى انتظار نزوله الاسواق 

دمتم جميعا بموده 

يجمع بينكم الحب والاخلاص والوفاء 

لكم جميعا خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## فراشة

الأخت الفاضلة والشاعرة الرقيقة

عايـــــــــده العشـــــــرى




إن شاء الله من تميز إلى تميز 

ومن نجاح إلى نجاح



مع كل الشكر والتقدير

للاخت الفاضلة

سمــــــــــــاء

وأستاذنا الفاضل

الشـــــــاعر

محمـــد سعــــــــد





تحياااااااااااتى


فراشة

----------


## سمـاء

اسكندرانى

ومشاركة زادت التهنئة بريقا وتميزا.. للمتميزة حقا عايدة العشرى..

وإن شاء الله نجتمع دائما فى المناسبات السعيدة

----------


## سمـاء

فراشة 

تهنئة رقيقة لصاحبة الكلمات الرقيقة عايدة العشرى

شكرا لك

----------


## عايده العشرى

> عايدة العزيزة..
> 
> ياترى.. ممكن نلاقى حنين فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> عاوزين نلحق قبل ما تخلص الطبعة الأولى...


ياحبيبتى ياسماء والله كان نفسى اهدى لكل واحد نسخه وعليها أهداء خاص وشكر عميق على تشجيعكم الجميل لكن الوقت كان ضيق ويادوب طبعت الديوان وسافرت واليوم علمت انه تم التعاقد مع جريدة الاهرام على توزيع الديوان وسيكون متاح بأذن الله من غدا فى كافة منافذ بيع الجريده فى جميع انحاء الجمهوريه
يعنى مع الباعه وفى مكتبات الاهرام
واشكرك جدا على اهتمامك

----------


## bnt elislam

مبروك شاعرتنا الجميله والمتالقه والى الامام ابدا
 وفعلا تستحقى انى تكونى الى الامام وانا اتشرف انى فى منتدى فى شاعره زى حضرتك وادعوا الله المزيد من الهامك
 لكى تلحقينا بالد يوان الثانى 
 وجزاكى الله خيرا ياسماء

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



أختنا الطيبة سماء 

أشكرك على هذه اللفتة الطيبة وهذا الخبر السعيد وربنا يسعد ايامك يا سماء 

أختنا الطيبة عايدة العشرى 

مبارك طرحك لكلماتك ولعطائك الجميل هذا وربنا يوفقك لكل ما تريدينه من خير وسعادة لك ولكل من تعرفينه 

والى الأمام دائما ان شاء الله 

جزاك الله خيرا 


اسألكم الدعاء 







ولا تنس ذكر الله 

*

----------


## عايده العشرى

> [font=simplified 
> arabic]
> اختى العزيزة 
> عايدة العشرى 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> ارق التهانى بصدور ديوانك الرقيق حنيين 
> 
> ...


اخى العزيز الاسكندرانى
تحيه طيبه وشكر عميق على جميل تهنئتك ومباركتك لنا هذا العمل الذى اتمنى ان يحوز اعجابكم
ربنا يسعدك كما اسعدتنا وانتظر رأيك بعد قراءة الديوان الذى هو فى الاسواق الان
تحياتى

----------


## عايده العشرى

> الأخت الفاضلة والشاعرة الرقيقة 
> عايـــــــــده العشـــــــرى 
>  
> 
> إن شاء الله من تميز إلى تميز  
> ومن نجاح إلى نجاح 
>  
> مع كل الشكر والتقدير 
> للاخت الفاضلة 
> ...


فراشة المنتدى الجميله
من كل قلبى اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه واتمنى لك قضاء وقت ممتع مع الديوان ويارب يكون عند حسن الظن

----------


## عايده العشرى

> مبروك شاعرتنا الجميله والمتالقه والى الامام ابدا
> وفعلا تستحقى انى تكونى الى الامام وانا اتشرف انى فى منتدى فى شاعره زى حضرتك وادعوا الله المزيد من الهامك
> لكى تلحقينا بالد يوان الثانى 
> وجزاكى الله خيرا ياسماء


ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى بنت الاسلام :f:  وده كتير عليا قوى
يارب اكون استحقه واكون دايما عند حسن ظنك
واشكرك جدا على دعواتك الجميله

----------


## عايده العشرى

> * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> **
> 
> *أختنا الطيبة سماء* 
> 
> *أشكرك على هذه اللفتة الطيبة وهذا الخبر السعيد وربنا يسعد ايامك يا سماء* 
> 
> *أختنا الطيبة عايدة العشرى* 
> ...


 اخى الكريم اشرف المجاهد
اغبط نفسى على هذه المشاعر الجميله من اخوه واخوات لايجمعهم إلا الحب فى الله 
وعلى هذه الدعوات الطيبه بظهر الغيب لك مثلها واكثر
بارك الله فيك ورزقك حبه وحب كل عمل يقربك اليه
شكرا جزيلا لك وطبعا الشكر موصول لاختى الحبيبه سماء واخى الفاضل محمد سعيد
دمتم جميعا ودام المعروف بيينا

----------


## ناصر الشاعر

الله الله على هذا المنتدى انا اسمى ناصر مصرى 33 سنه امل مدرس انجليزى اكتب الشعر واريد ان  اكون من اصدقاء المنتدى عسى الله ان تجدو منى رفيقا مخلصا ذا كلمات تفيد الجميع والله الموفق والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سهيله محمود

:Poster Sss: انا عايز اعرف ازاي ابعت رسائل مجانية لاي موبايل

----------


## سمـاء

bnt elislam

معك كل الحق.. فكل الشرف والمتعة لنا أن تكون معنا عايدة العشرى....

----------


## سمـاء

أشرف المجاهد

كل الشكر لك على مشاعرك ودعواتك الطيبة...

خالص تقديرى

----------


## سمـاء

العزيزة عايدة..

اشكرك من القلب على المتعة والاحساس الجميل اللى نقله لى "حنين" وهو بين ايديا....

قصايد قريتها قبل كده هنا.. وحسيت انى بقابل ناس صحابى من تانى..

وقصايد تانية جديدة.. يعنى اصحاب جداد بنفس الروعة..

بصراحة.. لازم الديوان يكون بين ايدينا كلنا.. نلجأله لما نشتاق لشوية متعة.....

خصوصا ان اسمنا مكتوب...................... فى شكر رقيق من الرقيقة عايدة لمنتدى أبناء مصر...

ألف مبروك... وعقبال التانى ان شاء الله....

----------


## tarak

جميله جدا ربنا يوفقك

----------

